

Overwhelmingly Large Telescope - fear91
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overwhelmingly_Large_Telescope

======
ozh
What the... I tought [http://xkcd.com/1294/](http://xkcd.com/1294/) was a
joke.

